# A few questions on Hypnotherapy audios



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

How long do you have to listen to the hypno audio for every day? Also, in what cases of IBS is the audio program usually most successful?Does it matter that mine is an especially difficult case of IBS?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Lookin - Here are the answers to your questions - you can find out more via this forum and the links below - take care.How long do you have to listen to the hypno audio for every day? ~ Averages about 30 minutes a day for a session - initially there is a longer information session you also listen to, but that is only the first day and a few days thereafter if desired.Also, in what cases of IBS is the audio program usually most successful?~ Success is as varied as individuals, but the vast majority of folks who try the program - and continue on with it to completion - and in some cases, repeat it - do see success. The program addresses over 20 IBS and related symptoms including diarrhea, constipation, motility issues, pain and the anxiety that is a part of the brain-gut connection of IBS. Take a look at the success thread for stories from real people who have been helped.Does it matter that mine is an especially difficult case of IBS? ~ No. I had severe refractory IBS since 1983 - read my journey - and you will see my case was one of the worst -that is why I am still here to share my story - we had one fellow with IBS for over 30 years and completely well now... and some who have just been helped with better sleep and coping - of course, as with any treatment method, there are those who are not helped, but most share that they are glad they tried the program - and most have done so like myself - as a last resort! So there is hope... Take care


----------

